# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Tactical and Armoured Vehicles: Tata Motors'

## ViSIoN

_Armoured Safari



Armoured Safari is a Level III protection vehicle for VVIPs and is equipped with features like hand grenade protection for under belly, extra wide footsteps for escorts and RYG (Red Yellow Green) indicator for escort vehicles. 









Light Armoured Troop Carrier



The Tata LSV, with a 1.2 tonne payload, built to latest military standards, is a single platform to undertake diverse missions such as reconnaissance, counter insurgency operations for special forces and even as an ambulance. 








Tata 8x8



The Tata 8x8 is a versatile platform, capable of being configured to a host of military applications for Missile / Weapon Stations, Surveillance Equipment, Communications and Electronics Warfare Platforms, Bridge Laying, Tank Transporters, Recovery Vehicles, Mobile Specialist Workshops, Hook Loader Applications and Load Carriers.







LATC



The LATC is designed for movement of troops of section strength for counter insurgency operation. The vehicle protects the troops against small arm fire and is fitted with bulletproof glasses. The vehicle floor is protected against hand grenade blasts._

----------

